# New CoralBox Skimmer



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Has Anyone seen one of them yet?

From what I've seen from European reviews it seems to be pretty good quality wise.

It runs with a Jebao pump which is controllable, also has a feed mode where it stops for 10 min.

Features:
• small footprint, space saving design
• beautiful solid cast acrylic & machined PVC construction
• curve shaped body
• air intake silencer
• Controllable Jebao Pump with pinwheel impeller
• in-sump use

Price is not bad either.
ranges from $175-$230


----------

